

Are you going to get a Chrome Book? - dropshopsa
http://www.google.com/chromebook/index.html#utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ntp-holidays-na-us-bkws&utm_medium=ntp-holidays

======
DanBC
I don't have much respect for Acer as a manufacturer. I'm surprised that
Google chose them instead of, say, Asus.

And I'm uncomfortable with the amount that Google knows about me already; I'd
have to read the privacy policy very carefully before I used their machine.

I admit that most people just don't care. (And maybe they're right; Google
aren't particularly evil.)

I guess it'd be interesting to see when the Russian criminal gangs start
selling cheap computers with well-crafted nasty rootkits pre-installed.

